# Greetings from Madrid, Spain



## parapentep70 (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi all,

I discovered VI Control like 1 year ago, I already got very good information about computers in music creation but I never registered. I knew VI Control relatively late after years participating in multiple forums related to music (bajistas.org, hispasonic.com, kvraudio.com, tlakbass.com...)

I learnt that VI control is the perfect place to find information about orchestration, formal composition and acoustic sample libraries. Before I found information in other places (especially KVR) but I think these other places can be more oriented to electronica, DJs, using synths live and so on, at least in certain %.

I am not a musician for a living. But I started some 40 years ago! I spend most time / effort (and money) in live music. Lately in cover rock bands. But sometimes (especially in this CoVid year) I like to spend time with the computer recording my ideas in different genres. 

So... I registered.

Thanks!


----------



## Double Helix (Apr 6, 2021)

Good to have you on board, @parapentep70 -- and I agree with your analysis of the focus of some of the other sites. I'm a fairly new member myself, and I am finding a wealth of information on pretty much a daily basis.


----------



## emilio_n (Apr 6, 2021)

Bienvenido @parapentep70 !!
This is a great and very informative place about composition, orchestration and especially Virtual Instruments. Very cool people, the tone here use to be positive and relaxed.

¡Un saludo de un madrileño en Hong Kong!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi. A warm welcome here!


----------



## Pier (Apr 7, 2021)

Bienvenido!

Yo soy de Mallorca pero vivo en México.


----------



## EgM (Apr 7, 2021)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## BassClef (Apr 7, 2021)

Hello, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## angeruroth (Apr 7, 2021)

Welcome @parapentep70 , I'm also from Madrid, and also not doing this for a living.
As you already know, here you can also learn a lot about composting to picture and find nice people so, yeah, enjoy this beautiful safe harbor.


----------



## parapentep70 (Apr 8, 2021)

Wow! That's a really warm wellcome! Thanks everyone. Y saludos a los españoles.

I explained at home that I found a forum with very nice people interested in scoring, composition and virtual instruments. They asked: "...so what did you do? And I had to confess that in the last 24 hours I bought a new library based on a review here, and also a 2nd hand license from other forum member  

I'll never ever buy another kontakt library that I don't really need. At least untill next Friday.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Apr 8, 2021)

parapentep70 said:


> Wow! That's a really warm wellcome! Thanks everyone. Y saludos a los españoles.
> 
> I explained at home that I found a forum with very nice people interested in scoring, composition and virtual instruments. They asked: "...so what did you do? And I had to confess that in the last 24 hours I bought a new library based on a review here, and also a 2nd hand license from other forum member
> 
> I'll never ever buy another kontakt library that I don't really need. At least untill next Friday.


Bienvenido! 
It´s a great place here with lots of valuable information. Have fun!

Saludos de un Holandes viviendo en Barcelona


----------



## cug (Apr 8, 2021)

Welcome and greetings from the Los Angeles area. I lived in Madrid when I was very young. I'd love to visit someday...


----------

